# AndroSeries Before & After pics... with a Buy One, Get One 50% off sale!



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 14, 2011)

*IronMagazine Members,
*
Ever since we announced the AndroSeries, people have been skeptical – but now the verdict is in.

Today, I'm proud to show you results from real customers on the AndroSeries products.

We love to see real customers, who have spent their hard earned dollars on our products, reap life changing benefits. It’s a fact; well executed life style changes, combined with hormonal optimization can lead to profound benefits.  

In celebration of the overwhelming positive feedback, we are giving you a reason to start your cycle now -


*Right now - 
Buy any AndroSeries product, and get a second bottle 50% off!*​*
*Any AndroSeries product of equal or lesser value. 
Valid only at primordialperformance.com until 6-22-2011.
Not valid with other coupons. ​

We released the AndroSeries over 5 months ago, and have been unable to fulfill the tremendous demand for the products. The extensive and rigorous manufacturing process of these high-end products has lead to a shortage of product, delayed orders and bidding wars on ebay from those lucky enough to have extra stock. Unfortunately, some customers have even waited 2-3 months to get their order.

Yesterday, we just restocked our shelves. Right now, AndroMass, AndroHard and AndroLean are all IN STOCK and ready to ship today.

Take advantage of this current availability and get your cycle started now.


Respectfully,



*Eric Potratz*
_President & Founder_


Take a look at the results people are reporting –








Jamesbrown21
Age - 23

Lost 8lbs while gaining muscle

6 weeks on AndroHard & AndroLean -​_"...Starting the LAST week of my cycle tomorrow. My endurance has gone through the roof this last week. I don't get tired during or after my workouts like I did when I first started the cycle. 

I'm feeling great and I'm starting to think I'm in the best shape of my life. My muscles are rock solid, striated, and vascular. My obliques are showing through better than they ever have. The only thing that hasn't been dialed in like I'd like are my lower abs. They look significantly better than they used to, but they are still not where I want them..."_Andro Lean/Andro Hard log - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums​-------------------






Beatheart 
Age - 54

6% drop in bodyfat in 6 weeks!

6 weeks on AndroHard & AndroLean -​_"..AL / AH in 6 weeks has done what I would be hard-pressed to do in at least 9 months of dedication. Honestly - to loose the same BF and work back the strength for my body type would have been at least a 3 cycle lean/mass run done natty plus stims and strict diet... Heartily recommend this stack to anyone wanting a leaning recomp. I'm 54, birthday is today. If this stack works for me like this, it's going to be killer for young athletes in their prime. And there's some great logs going now that show that..."_12 Week AndroSeries Ride Up the Mountain - Page 6 - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums​
-------------------






Ryan Delk
Age -28

6 weeks on AndroHard -​_"...I started working out feb 18th with a 90 day extreme home workout program. The program included many pull ups which I could do about 1/2 of 1 pull up unassisted. I weighed 240lbs and was what I describe as a "fat skinny guy"... I kept my diet very good, cutting out all "bad foods" and eating only lean meats (chicken,turkey, fish) and healthy raw fruits and vegetables. I started out with a lower daily calorie intake so as to burn fat and got down to about 220 in my first 30 days. Then around day 45 I added AndroHard at 6 softgels a day, I kept my diet lean but upped my calories and was still working hard! After about the first week of AH I could feel a more energized feeling during workouts and it seemed if I took a brief break (30 seconds) after muscle failure I was able to go back to the previous move as if I was on a fresh start all over again! My friend who had been working out with me and was far ahead of me physically started to see me "outdoing" him in weight and reps. (the weight just felt lighter!)... By day 90 my pulling went from 1/2 of one pull up unassisted to 8-10 sets of 8-10 pull ups with 25lb weighted backpack on!!! My push ups doubled!! All weights that were used were dumbbells but they doubled in almost every move!! " I am very happy with results and can't wait to give Andro Mass a try!!..."

Height:6'4"

Before
Weight -- 240lbs
Body fat -- 24%

After [90 Total - Started AndroHard after day 45]
Weight -- 195lbs
Body fat --  12%
_​-------------------






Dlabonte
Age - 45

4 weeks on AndroHard & AndroLean -​_"... At the age of 45 yrs, having now tried my first hormonal product I've had a great experience. I was able to work out like a madman while cutting the carbs alost completely from my diet and still gain muscle while I lost fat. Most importantly, all of this with no side effects or health risks to my liver or other organs. This 4 week cycle on Androlean and Androhard was a great experience..."_

Day 1 
Weight -- 189lbs
Body fat -- 17%

Day 30 
Weight -- 184lbs
Body fat -- 13% dlabonte's 4 week Androhard/Androlean recomp - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums​
-------------------






Brandon Cross
Age - 35 

28 days on AndroLean -​_"... [AndroLean] really shines in a calorie reduced environment. I felt it had definite anti-catabolic effect for me. i had already been cutting for almost 3 months & had lost some muscle. I lost an additional 3-4 lbs while on AL, but I feel like I retained more or maybe gained a little muscle this last month. I wish I would have started my cut with AL, and I think I would have ended with more muscle... The next greatest thing for me was an increase in endurance. I have not heard anyone else talk about it, but it was one of the best things for me on this cycle. It is an area I struggle in, and I really felt like cardio was no problem & I could keep going..."_​
-------------------






Anthony Burgess
Age - 24

5 weeks on AndroHard -​_"...During the 5 weeks I ran ANDROHARD, I experienced some amazing changes. I started at a sloppy 222 pounds, feeling very weak for my size, no veins to be seen, my moitivation was no existent, and I had gyno that was very irritated. I started doing DB flat bench with the 70's, struggling to achieve 3 sets of 8 reps. By the end of the 2nd week I was down 18 pounds of bodyfat, increased LBM 2lbs, and was doing DB flat bench with the 100's for 3 sets of 10! My endurance, strength, muscular hardness, libido and overall well being have never been as high as they were on Androhard, I have used a plethora of hormone/steroid products in the past, I will tell you ANDROHARD kicks there asses! ...By week 5, my gyno is virtually non existent, sex drive keeps increasing, im down 27 pounds on the scale, Im running(something I have never done while "on") LBM is up 6 pounds! I can press the 100's for sets of 15 on the DB flat bench! Im constantly being asked what im on, and it is so damn refreshing to say its legal! I recommend them to anyone looking for a way without the needle, yet still achieving the same end results as if you were injecting illegal steroids!.."

Before - 222lbs
After - 195lbs

_​-------------------






VolcomX311

6 weeks on AndroLean -​_"...The endurance I received in terms of gym stamina and actual cardio was immense. My recovery between sets was notably increased, my ability to press on and make cardiovascular developments was accelerated and the thermogenic effect from ANDROLean was one of the most intense I’ve experienced... my strength did not change in any notable manner from 205lbs down to 195lbs. Furthermore, my back strength continued to progress and move upward in strength throughout. I’ve set all time PR’s on weighted pull ups on this run and I’ve weighed less in past cuts and haven’t been able to hit these numbers, so the PR’s are not solely based on the body weight factor..." _

Volcom's Androlean & Androhard Log - Anabolicminds.com​-------------------

scott29
Age - 45

28 days on AndroLean -​_"...finished my bottle of A-lean yesterday... Final thoughts.

224.5, I lost exactly 10 lbs in a month. Calories were super restrictive, Super low carb. 

Seems A-lean helped me lose visceral fat, which i was very excited about. 

Strength stayed up for the most part.

Libido stayed the same throughout.

Will I use this product again? Yes..."_ scotty o's androlean log.. - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums​
-------------------

ColumbuPadilla81
Age - 26

11 days on AndroMass -​_"...My first week workouts were great. I don't keep journals as I have a very good idea of what I need to bring up and what my body needs, but I can say that my reps increased considerably and my ability to maintain INTENSITY in the gym was increased... My poundages increased on some movements but the biggest differences were an increase in reps with my heavier poundages. For instance, 405 shrugs were usually a 6 rep failure and now Im repping 10-12.... After just 11 days I have gone from 208-215lbs. Some say that this PH causes water and that may be true, but my waist size has shrunk and my definition is more prominent now..." _ **Detailed Review of AndroMass Solo: First 11 days** - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums​-------------------

sshon85
Age - 25

20 days on AndroMass -​_"...lifts are getting stronger...i love the workout program that came with the AM.......i can see the size difference....weight wise i not seeing a HUGE difference but some days i weigh in at 205 which is 5solid gain but some days im 200-202 but really dehydrated from night before........id say about mid 3rd to starting 4th week youll start to feel BEASTLY(er)....the workout program is no joke day one youll do chest and back which incorps deadlift and next day your doing legs and siffleg deads.......insane..."_ AM cycle log - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums
​-------------------

svida

21 days on AndroMass -​_"...I just hit day 21 of AM solo and my lifts were FREAKIN INSANE today. I was in disbelief where the extra strength and reps came from, and endurance is through the damn roof!

Week 1 I gained almost 8 lbs in water weight.
Week 2 Another 3 lbs
Week 3 Another 1 lb

[12lbs weight gain in 21 days!]

I've gone from 206 to about 217 in 21 days. I'm sure with this boost in strength and proper calorie overload I should start packing on muscle. I'm anticipating great things to come for weeks 4-8, and I'm totally satisfied with just AM solo for now..."_ AM cycle log - Page 7 - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums​-------------------

specopsload

14 days on AndroMass -​_"...Today in the gym, i felt like i was non stop flexing, and i just felt huge. Definately getting stronger and today i am up 1 lb after a duece.i am just adding these lbs on like crazy..i wasn't even going to weigh myself today, but a friend was so i decided to and i am up to 178.2. which is over 1 lb from yesterday. i am now 13 lbs up in 2 weeks.

side effects noted so far.
mild bacne,
oily skin on face
mild back pumps,
mild headache that comes and goes.
grapefruit burps.

positive sides:
greatly increased vascularity.
strength increased
bigger size,(all muscles are fuller, chest in particular and quads.
i'm diggin it..."_ ANDROMASS log - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums​


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 14, 2011)

hmm. first guy was on gear while taking it, and the asian guy was just oiled...excellent results!!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 14, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> hmm. first guy was on gear while taking it, and the asian guy was just oiled...excellent results!!



Nah he was not on gear.



> I recently finished my PCT after a six week cycle of PP TREN where I put on 14 decently lean pounds. I am starting my AL tomorrow doing a six week cycle and will start the AH in two weeks on four week cycle.



Can also see a lot more definition in Volcom's pics.  Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## independent (Jun 14, 2011)

This reminds me of the old cybergenics ad's.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 14, 2011)

reminds me of muscle tech adds, lmao

but I have to hand it to them, it seems they have spent more money on marketing than the product, but advertising is what makes money, and allows them to sell the junk for as much as they are


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 14, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> This reminds me of the old cybergenics ad's.





OldSchoolLifter said:


> reminds me of muscle tech adds, lmao
> 
> but I have to hand it to them, it seems they have spent more money on marketing than the product, but advertising is what makes money, and allows them to sell the junk for as much as they are



It cost no money for members to take before and after pics for us or to leave us feedback in reviews/logs


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 14, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> hmm. first guy was on gear while taking it, and the asian guy was just oiled...excellent results!!



As stated by BBG, he was not. In fact he was deployed at the time and used a legal alternative. 



OldSchoolLifter said:


> reminds me of muscle tech adds, lmao
> 
> but I have to hand it to them, it seems they have spent more money on marketing than the product, but advertising is what makes money, and allows them to sell the junk for as much as they are



You do realize these are reviews/pictures done by non-sponsored logs right? As in these were guys who enjoyed their results and allowed us to use their images. No photoshop games here.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 14, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> As stated by BBG, he was not. In fact he was deployed at the time and used a legal alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize these are reviews/pictures done by non-sponsored logs right? As in these were guys who enjoyed their results and allowed us to use their images. No photoshop games here.


 
well i've been deployed before and i assure you, everyones shooting a coctail of gear in their asses. No need to cover it up


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 14, 2011)

and im sure your aware bases in the middle east get packages confiscated all the time for containing steroids. Not trying to start shit at all, i just think its humerous


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 14, 2011)

This one boggles me tho...different lighting, sucked in stomach, oil = great cycle results

ok im done with this thread, just having fun guys


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, just about everywhere else these before and after pics and testimonials are being well recieved. Lots of strong theories here and goofy comparisons. Muscletech ads? Next thing we're goin to hear the earth is flat and we faked the moon landing


----------



## Life (Jun 15, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Next thing we're goin to hear the earth is flat and we faked the moon landing



Wait.. you're saying we didn't fake the moon landing?


----------



## southpaw (Jun 15, 2011)

interesting...i prefer science, but poses and lighting are cool too.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 15, 2011)

Would this stack be similar to the stack I am going to start soon?  Cyanostane and 1-AndroRX ??  

I have taken the Methadrol and had great results.  However, you do hold some water.  I am hoping with this stack, I don't gain as much water, but can still keep my strength.  Hoping for a more vascular look.

Any input from the forum would be appreciated.  Thanks !!


----------



## Hench (Jun 15, 2011)

May be a decent product(s), but the photos are too staged for my liking. Differing levels of pump, oil, tan and lighting in basically all the before and afters.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 15, 2011)

the before and afters are to staged, some look all down in depressed in the before s, and happy in the next, Different backgrounds cause different contrasts.

and yes, Good Grip, much like muscle Tech adds, you cant even deny it.

Not doubting the product, and I actually admire the marketing plan, becasue Im a marketing guy, and designer, but lol at the amount of hype this product has.


----------



## crosstraining (Jun 15, 2011)

I am Brandon(5th 1 down).  I had to post a comment, since the photo's are being trashed.  The pics of me are unaltered.  That is exactly how I sent them, no photo shop.  I sent several pics (as I think most did).  I am not affiliated in any way to PP.  I liked Androlean.  It was very mild & made for a specific purpose.  It is great during calorie restriction.  I had great endurance & it helped me retain muscle while cutting.  I gave my honest opinions.
I am currently trying AndroMass & AndroHard.  I am only on day 6, but it is making my very lethargic.  I will give an honest review of this cycle too.  As it is right now, I would not do AndroMass again due to the lethargy.  I have enough for 8 weeks, but I will stop at 4 if it does not improve.  Other than that, I have not had any sides or gains yet.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 15, 2011)

crosstraining said:


> I am Brandon(5th 1 down).  I had to post a comment, since the photo's are being trashed.  The pics of me are unaltered.  That is exactly how I sent them, no photo shop.  I sent several pics (as I think most did).  I am not affiliated in any way to PP.  I liked Androlean.  It was very mild & made for a specific purpose.  It is great during calorie restriction.  I had great endurance & it helped me retain muscle while cutting.  I gave my honest opinions.
> I am currently trying AndroMass & AndroHard.  I am only on day 6, but it is making my very lethargic.  I will give an honest review of this cycle too.  As it is right now, I would not do AndroMass again due to the lethargy.  I have enough for 8 weeks, but I will stop at 4 if it does not improve.  Other than that, I have not had any sides or gains yet.



Thank you for chiming in for us here Brandon. You guys do realize these are submitted photos, right? We didn't hunt these guys down, oil them up, and shoot them in the sun. We asked for before and after pictures, and these are what were provided to us.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 15, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> and im sure your aware bases in the middle east get packages confiscated all the time for containing steroids. Not trying to start shit at all, i just think its humerous



Well unless he choose to lie about his own cycle, I don't know what to tell you. Think about this though. When someone goes out and purchases our product at what most consider a higher end price, why would they lie about their results. These people should be twice as critical as the ones spending 20$ on hdrol.



btex34n88 said:


> This one boggles me tho...different lighting, sucked in stomach, oil = great cycle results
> 
> ok im done with this thread, just having fun guys



Read through his log, he details his results.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 16, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> As stated by BBG, he was not. In fact he was deployed at the time and used a legal alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize these are reviews/pictures done by non-sponsored logs right? As in these were guys who enjoyed their results and allowed us to use their images. No photoshop games here.




LOL he was deployed meaning ? I know mad people in Iraq afgan ordering from z and other peeps while I was over there. Shit looks like garbage anyway just go with the real deal its the same amount of money.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 16, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> hmm. first guy was on gear while taking it, and the asian guy was just oiled...excellent results!!



Thats not just oil that's andro jell you rub it all over your whole body and it dices you up son just look at the pics .lol


----------



## gymrat29 (Jun 16, 2011)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Shit looks like garbage anyway just go with the real deal its the same amount of money.


 
True


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 16, 2011)

dirtbiker666 said:


> LOL he was deployed meaning ? I know mad people in Iraq afgan ordering from z and other peeps while I was over there. Shit looks like garbage anyway just go with the real deal its the same amount of money.



Ill just quote myself, since your post isn't worthy of a long typed response:



HereToStudy said:


> Well unless he choose to lie about his own cycle, I don't know what to tell you. Think about this though. When someone goes out and purchases our product at what most consider a higher end price, why would they lie about their results. These people should be twice as critical as the ones spending 20$ on hdrol.


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 16, 2011)

I can see a difference with these guys, i say for a product thats not illegal it is good, remember guys that products like Epistane, Superdrol Phera give similar results, if anything LG Methyl 1-D is useless but uses better staged pics, i offer Primordial the chance for me to log the products, i am well known on the boards, have plenty of experience etc. This way we will see and put the doubters at bay, hit me up…..


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 17, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> I can see a difference with these guys, i say for a product thats not illegal it is good, remember guys that products like Epistane, Superdrol Phera give similar results, if anything LG Methyl 1-D is useless but uses better staged pics, i offer Primordial the chance for me to log the products, i am well known on the boards, have plenty of experience etc. This way we will see and put the doubters at bay, hit me up???..


 Sending pm now azza, but if your in Australia, chances of us getting these to you are nil..


----------



## ryansm (Jun 17, 2011)

Geeze...can never do enough


----------



## ryansm (Jun 17, 2011)

southpaw said:


> interesting...i prefer science



Plenty of that at our site, people didn't believe it either...go figure


----------



## SuperDiesel (Jun 17, 2011)

the only thing less impressive than the logs, are these pictures....nothing mind blowing in terms of gains, fat loss, or body comp at all....still going to pass on these


----------



## damage (Jun 17, 2011)

for the price?


do you really think the results are worth it for the price?

The first pic shows a marked difference but all the rest are distinctly unimpressive (sorry).

For the price, Definitely not worth it for me, and I suspect most serious/semi serious lifters.......but we aren't the target market so I guess it doesn't matter.

Gotta give it up for the marketing department though.....Excellent strategy. Very well done.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 17, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Ill just quote myself, since your post isn't worthy of a long typed response:


 
Screen shot of these said "bidding wars" on ebay


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 17, 2011)

i think this product is aimed towards the uneducated newbies who want a quick edge. I remember growing up and seeing that Jay cutler took Nitro-tech, and i was literally sh*tting in my pants because i thought i was going to get as big as him. Very few products out there work effectively without having to be marketed in the way that these products have. If you show people pictures of quality before and after pictures, some of them are going to go out and buy the product to try and achieve what subject A or B achieved. The end result is that 75% of these buyers take it for 2 days and then forget about the gym, but all the company is concerned with is that they made a sale. Fat, lazy americans are what drive the supplement industry. I LOVE IT!!!!! 

Forgive me..im on test...alot


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 17, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> i think this product is aimed towards the uneducated newbies who want a quick edge. I remember growing up and seeing that Jay cutler took Nitro-tech, and i was literally sh*tting in my pants because i thought i was going to get as big as him. Very few products out there work effectively without having to be marketed in the way that these products have. If you show people pictures of quality before and after pictures, some of them are going to go out and buy the product to try and achieve what subject A or B achieved. The end result is that 75% of these buyers take it for 2 days and then forget about the gym, but all the company is concerned with is that they made a sale. Fat, lazy americans are what drive the supplement industry. I LOVE IT!!!!!
> 
> Forgive me..im on test...alot


 Id see your point if we were hiring professional bodybuilders, but we're not and some of these guys aren't even really bodybuilders. Some are just looking to get in better shape, performance, recovery- whatever, so maybe you could classify them as something else. Jay Cutler... Where do you see a guy we've hired thats a bodybuilder of Jay's or even an IFBB competitors caliber? Again, these were submitted by people of their own volition, unpaid, unsolicited ( for the most part ), not paid bodybuilders.
This is why I think the comparisons to Muscletech's ads are a bit ridiculous.

 For the record, the supposed 75% you estimate that will forget about the gym, we dont want that to happen and we dont want that one time sale. What we want is happy and satisfied customers who will come back and buy again and tell their friends how good a company and the products are. This only happens when you sell good, quality products ( that obviously work ) with equally good customer service. 

These products are aimed at anyone who is serious about changing their bodies for the better and finding more assistance than just food, personal training and regular supplements. We dont go around recommending these products first and training and nutrition after. All the reps know that without a solid base of training and knowledge of nutrition, these products wont produce results. 

So if you happen to be an uneducated newbie and your reading these ads, fear not we are not here to just take your money and forget about, in fact we will do quite the opposite. We will take the time to make sure you have a firm grasp of the basics and go from there.

Anyways btex, I think your aware that I totally disagree as far as how this was marketed and our intentions. Honestly I think your looking too far into the whole thing and just simply not appreciating the fact that for the amount of time these guys had, they busted their humps and got results.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 17, 2011)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Screen shot of these said "bidding wars" on ebay



WTF are you talking about?


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 17, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> Forgive me..im on test...alot



Out of curiousity, you are on 1.5g of test?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2011)

southpaw said:


> interesting...i prefer science, but poses and lighting are cool too.


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 18, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Sending pm now azza, but if your in Australia, chances of us getting these to you are nil..



Good Grip, i cant send you pm, i am under PM count, email me at ssford680@gmail.com

I am in Aus, i recently did a challenge and World Pharma sent me meds that came through, 15 packs all up, 1 pack opened and inspected , ok it was test cyp, bold, Anadrols etc, so that is a good success rate. Email me and we can go from there.

AZZA


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 18, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> i think this product is aimed towards the uneducated newbies who want a quick edge. I remember growing up and seeing that Jay cutler took Nitro-tech, and i was literally sh*tting in my pants because i thought i was going to get as big as him. Very few products out there work effectively without having to be marketed in the way that these products have. If you show people pictures of quality before and after pictures, some of them are going to go out and buy the product to try and achieve what subject A or B achieved. The end result is that 75% of these buyers take it for 2 days and then forget about the gym, but all the company is concerned with is that they made a sale. Fat, lazy americans are what drive the supplement industry. I LOVE IT!!!!!
> 
> Forgive me..im on test...alot



If Musceltech are so bad then why are they still in business? Not sticking up for them just saying they must doing something right

AZZA


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 18, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Out of curiousity, you are on 1.5g of test?


 
good lord no, that would be absurd


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 18, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> If Musceltech are so bad then why are they still in business? Not sticking up for them just saying they must doing something right
> 
> AZZA


 
Muscletech is in business because the Market very well. The know how to sell a product. Whether or not they work is up to the people buying their stuff. But you dont see many good reviews, just label claims of 14lbs in 7 days. 

Im not saying PP does this at all, i just thought the pictures were funny.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 18, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Anyways btex, I think your aware that I totally disagree as far as how this was marketed and our intentions. Honestly I think your looking too far into the whole thing and just simply not appreciating the fact that for the amount of time these guys had, they busted their humps and got results.


 

Your right I am looking into this too far, lol. Sorry im a critical person because im obsessed with supplements. Im not comparing you guys to muscletech, they are in a fairy tale league of their own. My apologize for coming off as an a$$


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Fake muscletech*


----------



## ryansm (Jun 18, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> Your right I am looking into this too far, lol. Sorry im a critical person because im obsessed with supplements. Im not comparing you guys to muscletech, they are in a fairy tale league of their own. My apologize for coming off as an a$$



No need to apologize we accept all feedback just like the pics and logs.


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 18, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> Your right I am looking into this too far, lol. Sorry im a critical person because im obsessed with supplements. Im not comparing you guys to muscletech, they are in a fairy tale league of their own. My apologize for coming off as an a$$


 No worries bro, you sound serious about supplements and having people get their money's worth, a good quality in my book.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 18, 2011)

too bad the fake muscletech ad i posted didnt show up...its a good one. u can view it on the site in my sig


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 18, 2011)

Is that your site? Supplement Freak? And sponsored by LG?

And you reckon others make absurd claims?


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 18, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> good lord no, that would be absurd



Oh ok. I saw yesterday your status was 1500mg, and you stated you were running alot of test. Not going to lie, I facepalmed for a minute.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 23, 2011)

For what its worth (and with someone with more then 1 post saying I'm the 5th down) I've had little to no results with Androlean. Thankfully though PP has a good return policy and i'll be returning it. I didn't gain on their SD knock-off either.


----------



## djm6464 (Jun 23, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> If Musceltech are so bad then why are they still in business? Not sticking up for them just saying they must doing something right
> 
> AZZA



sad but true


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 23, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> For what its worth (and with someone with more then 1 post saying I'm the 5th down) I've had little to no results with Androlean. Thankfully though PP has a good return policy and i'll be returning it. I didn't gain on their SD knock-off either.



I am sorry to hear about your experience and hope that customer service takes care of you. I will say however, if you had no gains on Superdrone, you are in the extreme minority. It wasn't a knock off, it was SD.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 23, 2011)

I say knock-off because it wasn't the original product. However, I hope the customer service takes care of me too as I was told I would be if it didn't work out.


----------



## crosstraining (Jun 24, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> For what its worth (and with someone with more then 1 post saying I'm the 5th down) I've had little to no results with Androlean. Thankfully though PP has a good return policy and i'll be returning it. I didn't gain on their SD knock-off either.


 
I have other things to do than post on most forums.  I just posted because I had a good experience with AndroLean.  I post more on other forums.  i just don't have time to post on a bunch of them.  What I was saying is that I am the one pictured 5th one down.  I am Brandon.  Sorry you did not have a good experience, but like you said they have a good return policy.  That is 1 of the reasons I tryed AL.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 24, 2011)

crosstraining said:


> I have other things to do than post on most forums.  I just posted because I had a good experience with AndroLean.  I post more on other forums.  i just don't have time to post on a bunch of them.  What I was saying is that I am the one pictured 5th one down.  I am Brandon.  Sorry you did not have a good experience, but like you said they have a good return policy.  That is 1 of the reasons I tryed AL.



Yah we try our best not to let our customers down, even the ones that don't have a great response to our products.  Thanks for clarifying your experience!


----------



## djm6464 (Jul 6, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Yah we try our best not to let our customers down, even the ones that don't have a great response to our products.  Thanks for clarifying your experience!



no given product will work for 100% of the population.....its the ones that come close that are usually revered as solid stuff


----------



## Ahrnold (Jul 6, 2011)

pics def are a joke!  suddenly one is tanner, oiled up and shaved?  wtf of course you're gonna see a bit of a difference...But sayin that TBol and SDrone are the sh*t!  go back to the liquivade tech!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 6, 2011)

Ahrnold said:


> pics def are a joke!  suddenly one is tanner, oiled up and shaved?  wtf of course you're gonna see a bit of a difference...But sayin that TBol and SDrone are the sh*t!  go back to the liquivade tech!



All pictures are shown as provided. We didn't change them, or direct them to take the photos after tanning.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahrnold said:


> But sayin that TBol and SDrone are the sh*t!  go back to the liquivade tech!



Thanks, EVERYONE under the sun loved our older line of phs.  I think the number 1 thing that people disagree with in the new line is the price.  That's better than disagreeing with the quality


----------



## N21 (Jul 12, 2011)

how about some andromass/ androhard before and after pics?


----------



## ryansm (Jul 12, 2011)

N21 said:


> how about some andromass/ androhard before and after pics?



AndroHard pics solo, not sure there are many, and AndroMass cycles are on going.


PM a rep and receive 40% off AndroSeries products!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 12, 2011)

N21 said:


> how about some andromass/ androhard before and after pics?


Correct. One must also remember that these products were released prior to Mass.


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 12, 2011)

N21 said:


> how about some andromass/ androhard before and after pics?


 Im looking forward to them. It shouldnt be too much longer before we some.


----------



## SuperDiesel (Jul 13, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Im looking forward to them. It shouldnt be too much longer before we some.


 
why are you looking forward to them? the pictures have been less than impressive, the logs have been even worse....what are you waiting for? to decide how long you can sell this junk for before you need to pull it off the shelves because it ruins the companies name?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 13, 2011)

SuperDiesel said:


> why are you looking forward to them? the pictures have been less than impressive, the logs have been even worse....what are you waiting for? to decide how long you can sell this junk for before you need to pull it off the shelves because it ruins the companies name?



Hmm how do I add to reputation for quality posts like this


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 21, 2011)

bumping up the results


----------



## R1balla (Jul 21, 2011)

those pics look good!


----------



## ryansm (Jul 21, 2011)

R1balla said:


> those pics look good!



Hope to have more on AndroMass, the logs have been outstanding, gains of 12 pounds and more!


----------



## R1balla (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah texaslifter89 on AM has a bottle of it, but has yet to use it. i may try to pry it from his hands haha


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 21, 2011)

R1balla said:


> yeah texaslifter89 on AM has a bottle of it, but has yet to use it. i may try to pry it from his hands haha



Might not be a bad idea.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 22, 2011)

R1balla said:


> yeah texaslifter89 on AM has a bottle of it, but has yet to use it. i may try to pry it from his hands haha



hahaha


----------



## ryansm (Jul 23, 2011)

R1balla said:


> yeah texaslifter89 on AM has a bottle of it, but has yet to use it. i may try to pry it from his hands haha



Was he going to log it?


----------



## R1balla (Jul 24, 2011)

yea he purchased the bottle at reg price but if he logged it, PP said they would get him blood workout on it....

problem is he doesnt even work out anymore. i have tried everything to get him back in the gym. just lazy.  he still posts on some forums, but doesnt lift anymore.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 24, 2011)

R1balla said:


> yea he purchased the bottle at reg price but if he logged it, PP said they would get him blood workout on it....
> 
> problem is he doesnt even work out anymore. i have tried everything to get him back in the gym. just lazy.  he still posts on some forums, but doesnt lift anymore.



Some guys just fall out of it. Personally I can't picture myself not going to the gym weekly..


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 25, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Some guys just fall out of it. Personally I can't picture myself not going to the gym weekly..



x2.  Though some weeks I only manage 3 days.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 25, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> x2.  Though some weeks I only manage 3 days.



I actually shifted to 3 days. DC training


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 26, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I actually shifted to 3 days. DC training



Nice, I've been thinking about taking up the DC mantle.  I'll see in the next coming weeks.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 26, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Nice, I've been thinking about taking up the DC mantle.  I'll see in the next coming weeks.



Honestly, I was skeptical, and ha d a buddy talk me into giving it a try. Definitely worth the switch.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 27, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Honestly, I was skeptical, and ha d a buddy talk me into giving it a try. Definitely worth the switch.



3 days a week, hitting muscle groups twice every 8 days.  Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 27, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> 3 days a week, hitting muscle groups twice every 8 days.  Sounds like a plan to me.



The rest pause aspect is a real way to hit your muscles hard as well ...


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 1, 2011)

One more bump before our next sale   oh wait wut


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 2, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> One more bump before our next sale   oh wait wut



I heard best sale yet


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 2, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I heard best sale yet


 Hope everyone is ready for this sale.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 3, 2011)

I know I will!! Hopefully I'll the money so I can finally run another Hard. When is the sale expected, and are items back in stock?


----------



## oufinny (Aug 3, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I heard best sale yet



Its time for it to drop in price.  Now that it is out and all the "press" about it is dying down, you will find the price elasticity of demand point for it is much lower now.  I think you will be hard pressed in 3-6 months to sell AL for more than $50, AH for $70 and AM for $100.  Actually, the AM may be the hardest to make but it is just priced so high that many people will never fork over the cash to try, stopping the positive reviews from flowing but from a selected few.  Just my two cents, I liked AL and want to run the new AH but it is not in stock and too costly (even to buy on a rep order).


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree with that bro, I wanted to buy some with rep order but it takes to much out of my other supplies. I think $50 for AL is very reasonable. As far as mass I can't say since I'm trying to lose the weight lol Now Hard though I had to swallow losing it in my first log, but want to do it again, but still think what oufinny said would be help sells rocket even more and not drop or stay still. I belive they are one of the best in the line and look forward to more, but with this economy it's getting hard to drop the $$ on anything otc, vrs buying AAS.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 3, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Its time for it to drop in price.  Now that it is out and all the "press" about it is dying down, you will find the price elasticity of demand point for it is much lower now.  I think you will be hard pressed in 3-6 months to sell AL for more than $50, AH for $70 and AM for $100.  Actually, the AM may be the hardest to make but it is just priced so high that many people will never fork over the cash to try, stopping the positive reviews from flowing but from a selected few.  Just my two cents, I liked AL and want to run the new AH but it is not in stock and too costly (even to buy on a rep order).



I agree that it would be nice to see the price go down, but as you eluded to, it is simply a result of the cost to manufacture. I will disagree on the demand, however, we are still having trouble keeping them in stock, so it does seem that people are happy with the results, especially relative to the safety over comparable products.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 4, 2011)

We'll see how things are a year from the Androseries release date. Hopefully we will see some price cuts.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 4, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> We'll see how things are a year from the Androseries release date. Hopefully we will see some price cuts.


Agreed, time will tell. For now, looking forward to a sale will do you well.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 5, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Its time for it to drop in price.  Now that it is out and all the "press" about it is dying down, you will find the price elasticity of demand point for it is much lower now.  I think you will be hard pressed in 3-6 months to sell AL for more than $50, AH for $70 and AM for $100.  Actually, the AM may be the hardest to make but it is just priced so high that many people will never fork over the cash to try, stopping the positive reviews from flowing but from a selected few.  Just my two cents, I liked AL and want to run the new AH but it is not in stock and too costly (even to buy on a rep order).



I hope they come down, but tbh, the price goes beyond just the price of raw materials.  It's attaching esters, the absorption complex, the soft gel itself is much more expensive than a regular capsule...

We simply offer safer alternatives for the products on the market now-a-days.  Many will pay the price for the safety.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 7, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> We simply offer safer alternatives for the products on the market now-a-days.  Many will pay the price for the safety.



I think this is the take home note here.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 9, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Its time for it to drop in price.  Now that it is out and all the "press" about it is dying down, you will find the price elasticity of demand point for it is much lower now.  I think you will be hard pressed in 3-6 months to sell AL for more than $50, AH for $70 and AM for $100.  Actually, the AM may be the hardest to make but it is just priced so high that many people will never fork over the cash to try, stopping the positive reviews from flowing but from a selected few.  Just my two cents, I liked AL and want to run the new AH but it is not in stock and too costly (even to buy on a rep order).



We have a sale starting this week that will allow many who haven't tried one of the AS products a good chance to stock-up:0


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 9, 2011)

ryansm said:


> We have a sale starting this week that will allow many who haven't tried one of the AS products a good chance to stock-up:0


 Exactly. This is goin to be the best opportunity to get your cycle, stock up and save. Its mostl likely goin to be one of those once a year sales or maybe never duplicated again.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 9, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Exactly. This is goin to be the best opportunity to get your cycle, stock up and save. Its mostl likely goin to be one of those once a year sales or maybe never duplicated again.



Looking forward to it. Can't believe we topped the last sale.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 10, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Looking forward to it. Can't believe we topped the last sale.



x2, all the guys who want to run 8 weekers have their chance now!


----------



## ryansm (Aug 10, 2011)

Guys we are having a current BOGO (buy one get one free)!


----------



## aphysique (Aug 10, 2011)

first guy was was on gear...oiled up....etc...oldest tricks in the book..haha


----------



## Rodja (Aug 10, 2011)

aphysique said:


> first guy was was on gear...oiled up....etc...oldest tricks in the book..haha



Strong first post.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 10, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Strong first post.


 Only in our threads...

Anyways lets mention the buy one get one free sale. Im sure any lurkers are appreciative of this nugget of information.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 10, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Only in our threads...
> 
> Anyways lets mention the buy one get one free sale. Im sure any lurkers are appreciative of this nugget of information.



Best time to stock up on AndroSeries products!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 11, 2011)

Just wait for the updated pics!!!  Great Andromass before/afters.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 11, 2011)

aphysique said:


> first guy was was on gear...oiled up....etc...oldest tricks in the book..haha



You wanna try it?


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 11, 2011)

ryansm said:


> You wanna try it?


 He'd have to take advantage of our buy one get one free sale. Otherwise he has no rep for us to give him the hook up. Jmo. We do have our 100% money back gaurantee to take away the risk.


----------



## djm6464 (Aug 12, 2011)

aphysique said:


> first guy was was on gear...oiled up....etc...oldest tricks in the book..haha



uh i saw the guy log the whole run, with progress pics.....obviously the tan fkn helps, but who the fuck doesnt get tanned in the summer, he started in the spring 

and if he was on gear, the results were poor then imo


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

If I wasn't starting another cycle now, thats a sweet deal! maybe I'll try it next run!


----------



## Rodja (Aug 12, 2011)

This is while supplies last and will be the last of the stock until v3 arrives.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 13, 2011)

Rodja said:


> This is while supplies last and will be the last of the stock until v3 arrives.



Supplies will not last long either


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 14, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> uh i saw the guy log the whole run, with progress pics.....obviously the tan fkn helps, but who the fuck doesnt get tanned in the summer, he started in the spring
> 
> and if he was on gear, the results were poor then imo



Its too hard to click on the link and view the logs, lol.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 15, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Its too hard to click on the link and view the logs, lol.



Reading is tedious and boring.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Reading is tedious and boring.



He, the opposite for me. I am hoping this sale brings loads more feedback in.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 15, 2011)

This buy one get one free sale is depleting stock fast. Guys jump in on this one before its too late.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 16, 2011)

For real man this is wicked sick to bad I'm caught in btw pay checks. However I wicked sick daily deals over at Orbit as PP's Androhard is on the daily sales. You can't go wrong with those 2 combined.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 16, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> For real man this is wicked sick to bad I'm caught in btw pay checks. However I wicked sick daily deals over at Orbit as PP's Androhard is on the daily sales. You can't go wrong with those 2 combined.



Ya Orbit has great prices


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 16, 2011)

packers, this sale might be around till you get paid again!


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> packers, this sale might be around till you get paid again!



Yeah, to my understanding it is on until they are sold out.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 17, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yeah, to my understanding it is on until they are sold out.



They are going quick, so if anyone is interested they need to get in on the sale ASAP!


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 17, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yeah, to my understanding it is on until they are sold out.


 So your saying this sale wont last long then? If I were a betting man id say we sell out by next week.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 17, 2011)

I wan't to run AL, AH, Endosurge, but will not get paid til next week. Like I said awesome sale and hope it doesn't deplete to no more left.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 17, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> I wan't to run AL, AH, Endosurge, but will not get paid til next week. Like I said awesome sale and hope it doesn't deplete to no more left.



What is endosurge (sorry im not up on many of the current supplements)?


----------



## Rodja (Aug 18, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> What is endosurge (sorry im not up on many of the current supplements)?



Nettle and Macuna supplement.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 18, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Nettle and Macuna supplement.



Ah ok.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah solid profile new from BPS. I just got done using their Combustion and Anabeta. I hit some pretty nice pr's on this log. I'm thinking of doing Endo with AH and AL.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 19, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Yeah solid profile new from BPS. I just got done using their Combustion and Anabeta. I hit some pretty nice pr's on this log. I'm thinking of doing Endo with AH and AL.



I was going to log it, but I had some other stuff come up and wasn't able to do it.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 21, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Yeah solid profile new from BPS. I just got done using their Combustion and Anabeta. I hit some pretty nice pr's on this log. I'm thinking of doing Endo with AH and AL.



Sounds good to me


----------



## djm6464 (Aug 22, 2011)

endo imo is the best part o the trs, its the one piece i make sure i have for pct, the others are more expendable imo, i use them, but endo is a must for me with my torem, and i add from there


----------



## ryansm (Aug 22, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> endo imo is the best part o the trs, its the one piece i make sure i have for pct, the others are more expendable imo, i use them, but endo is a must for me with my torem, and i add from there



Hard for me to choose just one really, which is why the whole package is so great as they all work together


----------



## Rodja (Aug 22, 2011)

Using Toco-8 as merely part of the TRS is a bit misleading as it has a myriad of benefits, but I agree about EndoAmp.  The stuff is great for lowering of cortisol/VAT.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 22, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Using Toco-8 as merely part of the TRS is a bit misleading as it has a myriad of benefits, but I agree about EndoAmp.  The stuff is great for lowering of cortisol/VAT.



Yeah, the TRS for me seems to be just sustain alpha and endo, since Toco-8 is used year round anyway.


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 24, 2011)

NO disrespect to PP or any of the Reps. PP has some great products but these aren't them.  The marketing has been pretty over the top. ANDROMASS like 600mg of test a week. And now these before and after pics. If the products were reasonably priced I still wouldn't use them. The fact is tho many people fall for marketing ploys and I know cause I use them everyday. In the end its about morals and values. If you feel comfortable marketing your product with false claims and staged pics, more power to you. Make that money, but don't get defensive when people call you out.

I also have some friends that are well trained athletes who have tried this so called Androseries line and had very minimal results with on spot diets, and training.

Please just make a liquid superdrol again and end this stuff.


----------



## judojosh (Aug 24, 2011)

Staged pics?? 

What are you talking about? The majority of them have the log links included to where they logged their run of the product. They aren't mens health airbrushed before and after pics.. They are ACTUAL people who used the product.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 24, 2011)

No staged pics, we just posted what we got. As far as efficacy, we have tons of positive reviews. SD isn't going to happen, we put ourselves in a bad situation selling the current crop of legal DS/PH.


----------



## fullrutt (Aug 24, 2011)

flexmichigan said:


> NO disrespect to PP or any of the Reps. PP has some great products but these aren't them.  The marketing has been pretty over the top. ANDROMASS like 600mg of test a week. And now these before and after pics. If the products were reasonably priced I still wouldn't use them. The fact is tho many people fall for marketing ploys and I know cause I use them everyday. In the end its about morals and values. If you feel comfortable marketing your product with false claims and staged pics, more power to you. Make that money, but don't get defensive when people call you out.
> 
> I also have some friends that are well trained athletes who have tried this so called Androseries line and had very minimal results with on spot diets, and training.
> 
> Please just make a liquid superdrol again and end this stuff.



Always one idiot who has to knock someone.. 

I just started the ando series and I didn't buy it from there advertisement I bought it because of the good people who are evolved with PP, how nice they are and explaining things to me.. Didn't pressure me to buy... 

I'm doing before and after pics and sending them after 6 weeks...

Keep doing what you do PP....


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 24, 2011)

Flexmichigan, I have to disagree with you. Id never put myself with a company that does the things you discribe, its just not the way I roll. Working with Primordial Performance has been a great priviledge, they have integrity, class and honor. I hope you stick around, get to know us and find this out for yourself.

Fullrutt, bro we appreciate your support so much. Thank you.


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 24, 2011)

fullrutt said:


> Always one idiot who has to knock someone..
> 
> I just started the ando series and I didn't buy it from there advertisement I bought it because of the good people who are evolved with PP, how nice they are and explaining things to me.. Didn't pressure me to buy...
> 
> ...



Easy feller. I think PP is a good company I already stated that. And there product obviously has you a little agressive lol Its this particular line and their marketing tactics that I question. I mean c'monThey actually compared it to injecting testosterone.


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 24, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Flexmichigan, I have to disagree with you. Id never put myself with a company that does the things you discribe, its just not the way I roll. Working with Primordial Performance has been a great priviledge, they have integrity, class and honor. I hope you stick around, get to know us and find this out for yourself.
> 
> Fullrutt, bro we appreciate your support so much. Thank you.



I overall like PP A LOT. Used your products many times with good results. I just feel this andro series is a little misleading. I hope you guys proove me wrong about it actually cause i would love a product that can support some of the claims made. Not hatin bro. Just stating my opinions.


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 24, 2011)

judojosh said:


> Staged pics??
> 
> What are you talking about? The majority of them have the log links included to where they logged their run of the product. They aren't mens health airbrushed before and after pics.. They are ACTUAL people who used the product.



By staged I dont mean fake people. lol I mean the before and after pictures were taken in completely different lighting, they had oil on in the afters, they are flexing in the afters and pushing out and relaxing in the befores. I could take two   Pics within ten seconds of eachother and make them look like a dramatic before and after. Its deceptive but not fake.


----------



## fullrutt (Aug 24, 2011)

flexmichigan said:


> Easy feller. I think PP is a good company I already stated that. And there product obviously has you a little agressive lol Its this particular line and their marketing tactics that I question. I mean c'monThey actually compared it to injecting testosterone.



Can't knock someone or knock a businesses products until you try it.. Hearing from a friend that supposedly tried it is just like your friend saying he supposedly slept with 4 Girls at one time.. Just not believable unless video or pictures or taken... 

Lol I'm not in anyway aggressive.. I simply am telling you facts that I was not duked into buying PP products because of advertising I bought because of the great guys who are involved  with PP.. 

I personally played ball & ran track in college for one of the top SEC school in the country, play semi pro football over seas, have a fight career in boxing, kickboxing, & Mma which brought me all the way to Strike Force.. I have seen it all and have been given it all to represent companies and there products.. PP is one of two companies in my whole career who have not pressured me to buy there products in anyway.. They simply talked to me and gave me Many options including brands they do not sale.. 

I again went with PP because I felt confident after talking to them personally that they were the best.. 

All I'm saying bro is don't come on a website and knock someone when
Not one of these guys have bad mouthed one person in the forum, they will answer any question you have, and help you in anyway you may need help in...


----------



## SRMFTW (Aug 24, 2011)

Man you read these posts and for a new guy like me you just dont know what to believe. It is hard to see alot of diferance from the before and after pics witch to me makes it a little more believable for a 6 week cycle. But like i say im new, I ordered lean Ill take pics and decide for my self.


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 24, 2011)

fullrutt said:


> Can't knock someone or knock a businesses products until you try it.. Hearing from a friend that supposedly tried it is just like your friend saying he supposedly slept with 4 Girls at one time.. Just not believable unless video or pictures or taken...
> 
> Lol I'm not in anyway aggressive.. I simply am telling you facts that I was not duked into buying PP products because of advertising I bought because of the great guys who are involved  with PP..
> 
> ...



Nice Resume 

Have you tried Andromass? How was it? What were your results? Was it like injecting testosterone?

Ill get you some deca and you can use Andromass as your test base for the cycle. Let me know how that goes.

Didn't knock anyone I knocked the product claims. Once again I LIKE PP. And the guys are really nice. I hope they all get laid numerous times a day and are really happy. But thats beside the point. 

My only objective is to help people make a good decision on the products. Which is what this forum is for. Im just stating my opinion. Anyone can agree or disagree, I really don't care. 

If only one guys saves $150 its worth it.


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 24, 2011)

SRMFTW said:


> Man you read these posts and for a new guy like me you just dont know what to believe. It is hard to see alot of diferance from the before and after pics witch to me makes it a little more believable for a 6 week cycle. But like i say im new, I ordered lean Ill take pics and decide for my self.



Thats all you can do brotha. Gather knowledge. Make an educated decision and hope for the best. Good luck. The lean might be pretty good. I am more referring to andromass


----------



## Rodja (Aug 24, 2011)

fullrutt said:


> Can't knock someone or knock a businesses products until you try it.. Hearing from a friend that supposedly tried it is just like your friend saying he supposedly slept with 4 Girls at one time.. Just not believable unless video or pictures or taken...
> 
> Lol I'm not in anyway aggressive.. I simply am telling you facts that I was not duked into buying PP products because of advertising I bought because of the great guys who are involved  with PP..
> 
> ...



That is quite the impressive list of athletic accomplishments.  It's also nice to see a fellow fighter on here.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 24, 2011)

flexmichigan said:


> Didn't knock anyone I knocked the product claims. Once again I LIKE PP. And the guys are really nice. *I hope they all get laid numerous times a day and are really happy*. But thats beside the point.



Now that is something we can all agree with


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 24, 2011)

SRMFTW said:


> Man you read these posts and for a new guy like me you just dont know what to believe. It is hard to see alot of diferance from the before and after pics witch to me makes it a little more believable for a 6 week cycle. But like i say im new, I ordered lean Ill take pics and decide for my self.



If the before/afters look amazing, people will say they are tampered with.  If they are only so-so, people will say the product sucks.

There is no way to win sometimes to some people!  Thank you for being reasonable, gives me faith


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 25, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> If the before/afters look amazing, people will say they are tampered with.  If they are only so-so, people will say the product sucks.
> 
> There is no way to win sometimes to some people!  Thank you for being reasonable, gives me faith



The way to win is with consistency. All Im saying is that it is obvious the pictures were taken in different settings. It's like doing a science experiment. Keep the variables the same. Same place, same light, same tan, same pose, etc.


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 25, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Now that is something we can all agree with



I thought you guys would like that. Im heading to chicago tonight. Staying at the WIT. Any suggestions on where I can lift?


----------



## ryansm (Aug 25, 2011)

flexmichigan said:


> The way to win is with consistency. All Im saying is that it is obvious the pictures were taken in different settings. It's like doing a science experiment. Keep the variables the same. Same place, same light, same tan, same pose, etc.



But again we had nothing to do with them, pics were sent to us as is

Also the comparison to test is in gains made i.e. you gain x amount on test, and AM will give you x amount, it's a comparison.

We are always looking for loggers, so if you want to try it out PM a rep.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 25, 2011)

flexmichigan said:


> The way to win is with consistency. All Im saying is that it is obvious the pictures were taken in different settings. It's like doing a science experiment. Keep the variables the same. Same place, same light, same tan, same pose, etc.


 Pics are one thing but the testimonials should be counted as well. Also we have a 100% money back gaurantee so your not left high and dry if your not satisfied.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 25, 2011)

flexmichigan said:


> I thought you guys would like that. Im heading to chicago tonight. Staying at the WIT. Any suggestions on where I can lift?



Honestly, I am not that familiar with downtown gyms, as I belong to a chain gym on the northside. However, I will say if you are someone looking for a drink or two. Head upstairs to Roof (the bar at the top of the WIT). If you are single you will very much thank me later.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 27, 2011)

Heads up: Andromass is sold out.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 28, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Heads up: Andromass is sold out.



Oh damn, I didn't even notice that. I heard there is a batch that will make it in for this sale though. Lets wait and see. Hard and Lean are surely to follow.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 29, 2011)

Whens the new stuff coming out!!!


----------



## Rodja (Aug 29, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Whens the new stuff coming out!!!



Honestly, we're not 100% sure.  We have some tentative dates, but won't release them after the fiasco that ensued from v2.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 29, 2011)

Not today.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 31, 2011)

flexmichigan said:


> The way to win is with consistency. All Im saying is that it is obvious the pictures were taken in different settings. It's like doing a science experiment. Keep the variables the same. Same place, same light, same tan, same pose, etc.



I'm with you there man. But the updated shots are a bit better, imo.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 1, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I'm with you there man. But the updated shots are a bit better, imo.



Exactly. These were not in house pictures, but the overall results are what we are showcasing.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 5, 2011)

AndroLean still available for BOGO


----------



## Rodja (Sep 5, 2011)

ryansm said:


> AndroLean still available for BOGO



But not for much longer.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 5, 2011)

AndroLean almost gone, and short run of AndroMass right around the corner.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 7, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> AndroLean almost gone, and short run of AndroMass right around the corner.



Yup, I hope to get in on that last run of AM


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 7, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Yup, I hope to get in on that last run of AM



You definitely should! Try the 1-T version while you can.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 8, 2011)

Ryan does love his 1T.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 8, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Ryan does love his 1T.



Rightly so, which is why I wish it wasn't completely going away.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 9, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Rightly so, which is why I wish it wasn't completely going away.



You and me both.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 10, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Ryan does love his 1T.



Ya I miss it, that's why I need to get in on V2 of AM


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 11, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Ya I miss it, that's why I need to get in on V2 of AM



I heard we should see the last shipment at the end of the month.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 17, 2011)

Weight: 184.8 (+18 pounds)

Pre cycle pr squats: 375 x 4, 405 x 1

Link: Andro Mass/Andro Hard 8 Week Log


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 17, 2011)

Dang it man I'd give my left or right nutt to have that lean physique!!! I need to lose a whole body to get that lean.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 17, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Dang it man I'd give my left or right nutt to have that lean physique!!! I need to lose a whole body to get that lean.



He is looking quite good in that pic. You can do it man, just set goals and stick to them.


----------



## Rodja (Oct 18, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Dang it man I'd give my left or right nutt to have that lean physique!!! I need to lose a whole body to get that lean.



He has some great striations in his delts in his after pics.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 19, 2011)

Rodja said:


> He has some great striations in his delts in his after pics.



For sure! Impressive results.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 20, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Dang it man I'd give my left or right nutt to have that lean physique!!! I need to lose a whole body to get that lean.



AndroLean to get you cut and AndroDrive to keep you motivated


----------



## Rodja (Oct 20, 2011)

ryansm said:


> AndroLean to get you cut and AndroDrive to keep you motivated



I like how you think.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep me toooo!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 20, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Yep me toooo!!



Haha, I really can't wait to follow your log when you get it!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder how much androsterone/epiandrosterone is too much... at least in terms of Androhard/Andromass.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 27, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I wonder how much androsterone/epiandrosterone is too much... at least in terms of Androhard/Andromass.



Good question, I know some guys were running it pretty high with V1


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 27, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Good question, I know some guys were running it pretty high with V1



Yeah, I think in combination of Mass and Hard, the guys who were running big doses of AndroHard should be pretty happy with the combo.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 29, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yeah, I think in combination of Mass and Hard, the guys who were running big doses of AndroHard should be pretty happy with the combo.



I think Eric mentioned V3 will contain 1500mgs per recommended daily dose, I'm thinking that was higher than those guys were running.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 29, 2011)

i keep dreaming of the day bro! You  just don't know how much.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 30, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I think Eric mentioned V3 will contain 1500mgs per recommended daily dose, I'm thinking that was higher than those guys were running.


----------



## Rodja (Oct 31, 2011)

And with once a day dosing.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 31, 2011)

Rodja said:


> And with once a day dosing.



I am eagerly awaiting the write ups to see how they improved the delivery system to allow for once a day dosing. Definitely an improvement in the convenience department. No more carrying pills to the office.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I am eagerly awaiting the write ups to see how they improved the delivery system to allow for once a day dosing. Definitely an improvement in the convenience department. No more carrying pills to the office.



x2... this is the best part.  Once a day dosing is amazingly convenient.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dang that is a big plus. I pop enough pills as it lol. Just glad I don't have to do the blue one yet.


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 2, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Dang that is a big plus. I pop enough pills as it lol. Just glad I don't have to do the blue one yet.



It's not a bad thing for the occasional good time, lol.

Not that AndroHard usually doesn't provide similar effects.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 3, 2011)

To bad you can't make injectable Drive lol that be some wicked shiz.


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 3, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> To bad you can't make injectable Drive lol that be some wicked shiz.



Ha, I wish we could get away with injectable products.


----------



## djm6464 (Nov 4, 2011)

heretostudy said:


> it's not a bad thing for the occasional good time, lol.
> 
> Not that androhard usually doesn't provide similar effects.




vasohard??????????


----------



## Rodja (Nov 4, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Ha, I wish we could get away with injectable products.



We could always say it's in a "pain-free oral solution."


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 4, 2011)

Now that's a smart man thinking right there!!!


----------



## ryansm (Nov 5, 2011)

Rodja said:


> We could always say it's in a "pain-free oral solution."



Remember the 4Ad and 1-Test cyp back in the days


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 6, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Now that's a smart man thinking right there!!!



We should move him to marketing.


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 7, 2011)

One week until presale


----------



## OldDirtyBastad (Nov 8, 2011)

Are these steroids? England and America must have different laws regarding these because they're illegal over here.

As much as the guy look good on them' I dont think i'd take them anyway


----------



## djm6464 (Nov 8, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> One week until presale



presale? so if i order on the 14th, when will they be shipped? i was under the assumption they went ON SALE on the 14th, ready to go


----------



## ryansm (Nov 8, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> presale? so if i order on the 14th, when will they be shipped? i was under the assumption they went ON SALE on the 14th, ready to go



Only AndroDrive and AndroHard will be ready for shipment on the 14th, however the rest of the line will be up for presale to ship when they are available later this year.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 8, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Only AndroDrive and AndroHard will be ready for shipment on the 14th, however the rest of the line will be up for presale to ship when they are available later this year.



We've also made adjustments to ensure that we have a steady supply of hormones and won't get the long stretches were the lineup is OOS.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 8, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Remember the 4Ad and 1-Test cyp back in the days



Wasn't there also a 7-OH acetate for a short time?


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 8, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> presale? so if i order on the 14th, when will they be shipped? i was under the assumption they went ON SALE on the 14th, ready to go



As stated, Drive and Hard November 14th.

You can also buy a preorder on remaining products.

4 weeks later, Mass should ship, then 4 weeks later Bulk, and lastly 4 weeks later Lean.

This is tentative at the moment.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2011)

Andromass/Dermacrine cycle:



Mendan said:


> *BEFORE:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Props dude!


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn bro you looking lean and massive as shit. You can def tell you have been staying focused. Big A$$ arms you have and them abs God I'd kill to have those.


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 17, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Damn bro you looking lean and massive as shit. You can def tell you have been staying focused. Big A$$ arms you have and them abs God I'd kill to have those.



Yeah, he achieved one hell of a physique. Nice to see him put on that size without much bodyfat addition either.


----------



## unocentavo (Nov 18, 2011)

damage said:


> for the price?
> 
> 
> do you really think the results are worth it for the price?
> ...



Dittos here...
 I can't see myself being duped into spending that much money (on dhea?), for little to mid results, when I could find dozens of legal alternatives for 1/2 that price. Cut the marketing costs and lower the prices, then maybe more skeptics like me will give it a shot.


----------



## ryansm (Nov 19, 2011)

unocentavo said:


> Dittos here...
> I can't see myself being duped into spending that much money (on dhea?), for little to mid results, when I could find dozens of legal alternatives for 1/2 that price. Cut the marketing costs and lower the prices, then maybe more skeptics like me will give it a shot.



It isn't the marketing but the actual cost of production, nor is it just plain ol' DHEA, obviously the results show that. "Legal" yes, but certainly no where near as safe nor as easy to maintain gains considering the AndroSeries has much less impact on the HPTA thus a quick and easy PCT.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 26, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Wow, just about everywhere else these before and after pics and testimonials are being well recieved. Lots of strong theories here and goofy comparisons. Muscletech ads? Next thing we're goin to hear the earth is flat and we faked the moon landing


 
Pale to Tan
unoiled to Oiled
Exaggerating the looks of the body recomb.


----------



## ryansm (Nov 26, 2011)

ckcrown84 said:


> Pale to Tan
> unoiled to Oiled
> Exaggerating the looks of the body recomb.



eh again we didn't take the pics they were sent in and you can tell the difference regardless of the oil or no oil tan/no tan. We have had many more sent in since then just look at the pics above


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 26, 2011)

ppl are selling "natural" steroids now.


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 27, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> ppl are selling "natural" steroids now.



You do know this is not a reference to these being a non-hormonal product, but actually contrasting naturally occurring hormones to synthetic hormones, correct?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Nov 28, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> ppl are selling "natural" steroids now.



Testosterone is a natural hormone.  The body also generally responds very well to testosterone.  Trenbolone is a synthetic hormone.  Most of the guys I know will swear off tren after their first run, even if the results are great.  It simply doesn't agree with the health of the human body.

Now take Andromass.  4-dhea and Androsterone/Epiandrosterone.  All of which occur in the human body.  You feel good while on these hormones AND you see results.  Now, superdrol is synthetic... we all know how bad people can feel on that and how much of a toll it takes on one's health.

This is what we mean by natural.


----------



## ryansm (Nov 29, 2011)

One can read all about theses products at our website AndroMass


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 29, 2011)

I wouldn't mind logging your product and see how it is. I PM'd you



ryansm said:


> eh again we didn't take the pics they were sent in and you can tell the difference regardless of the oil or no oil tan/no tan. We have had many more sent in since then just look at the pics above


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 29, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Testosterone is a natural hormone.  The body also generally responds very well to testosterone.  Trenbolone is a synthetic hormone.  Most of the guys I know will swear off tren after their first run, even if the results are great.  It simply doesn't agree with the health of the human body.
> 
> Now take Andromass.  4-dhea and Androsterone/Epiandrosterone.  All of which occur in the human body.  You feel good while on these hormones AND you see results.  Now, superdrol is synthetic... we all know how bad people can feel on that and how much of a toll it takes on one's health.
> 
> This is what we mean by natural.



This is exactly it. Thanks for posting it in a much more eloquent manner.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Dec 6, 2011)

We have dedicated threads going up soon... Today is the big day!!!


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 7, 2011)

ckcrown84 said:


> I wouldn't mind logging your product and see how it is. I PM'd you


 
Hope you get to bro they make amazing products in a new Era of supps!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 10, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Hope you get to bro they make amazing products in a new Era of supps!


I can offer coupons on All androseries products! And it looks like we might have some new products due out shortly!


----------

